# Peugeot makes tracj debut



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The Peugeot 908 was at Paul Ricard today.
































OK Peogeot, Prepare for public humiliation as Audi destroys you at Le Mans 2007!


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Peugeot makes tracj debut (lappies)*

Full article and more photos can be found on SpeedArena.com
Article here: 
http://www.speedarena.com/news...shtml
A full gallery can be found here:
http://www.speedarena.com/gall...sting#
Samples:


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

That car is beutiful, I hope Audi wins, but I also hope that this marks the return of closed coupe prototypes. ala the 962/956 era.


----------



## Vitti (Feb 9, 2007)

Right !
It's a real race car. But I don't know if the engine is great or not ?!
I saw S.Bourdais on the pictures. Good thing


----------

